# [SOLVED] Wicd won't authenticate

## kingcoras

I'm on a laptop and I'm trying to get Wicd to connect to a WPA2 encrypted router.  When I try, it merely hangs at Validating authentication...  I have checked the passphrase that was entered, it is correct.  

It will connect to an unsecured router.  

Also, my wired connection works just fine.  

My wireless card is an intel Centrino, Relevant lspci below

```

01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 BGN

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

   Memory at d0600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number ac-72-89-ff-ff-c8-9f-8d

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

rc-update also...

```

 NetworkManager |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  xdm |      default                 

```

Am I missing anything in the default runlevel?  Or is it something with my card?

----------

## DONAHUE

please share the content of /var/log/wicd/wicd.log

wgetpaste can be your friend for this

has the laptop ever connected to this particular wpa2 encrypted router at this ssid with this password with wicd? if so, what events occurred between working and not working? 

the unsecured connection was to the same router using a different setup?

you own and control the router? if so change the passphrase using only alphanumerics, no spaces or other interesting variations and try again 

have you tried connecting using wps?

----------

## kingcoras

wicd log:  http://bpaste.net/show/109334

The wireless network is WPA, not WPA2 like I thought.

and CreativeGenius is the one I was trying to connect to.  

I was using my phone as a testing router to determine if connecting to wireless was even possible using wireless, and as it turns out, it is, but when I connect using WPA, same problems.

----------

## DONAHUE

if 

```
ls /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode
```

 does not return  *Quote:*   

> /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode

  install the firmware using 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

.

menuconfig has  *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless                                                          
> ...

  check the help for <M>   Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi) . The depends and selects should all be [y] or [m] 

When you are in the wicd gui configuring the network set the wpa_supplicant driver to nl80211 vice wext.

----------

## kingcoras

Okay, I think my kernel is missing that selection...   I will try it on my lunch hour! 

I had firmware issues before.  the firmware file you listed is the one I have.

----------

## DONAHUE

when you get the chance check dmesg for firmware loading

dmesg | grep -i firmware

dmesg | grep -i iwlwifi

dmesg | grep -i wlp1s0

----------

## kingcoras

EDIT: I was missing the nl80211 test mode, but that was it.  The rest of it I had.  

Well, the firmware loads, and as you can see, it will connect to a network.  

http://bpaste.net/show/109583/

But that was using manual commands, and no encryption.  

```

hightech ~ # iwconfig wlp1s0 essid drewsdroid

```

well, one command anyway...  dhcpcd took care of giving it an IP on its own,

I tried wpa_supplicant...  

```

hightech ~ # wpa_supplicant -iwlp1s0 -Dnl80211 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

That just hung for a long time, so I'm getting the feeling that when called, wpa_supplicant isn't doing something right.  

contents of the above conf file...    http://bpaste.net/show/109585/

on reflection, that file might be too simple.  

is it possible I might have the wrong encryption libraries compiled?  I really am grasping at straws here

----------

## kingcoras

....  WHAT?!  WHAT?!

you won't connect to my home network, but you'll connect to a random coffee shop that uses WPA???

ok, that solves the major problem anyway.  I'm going to mark this solved...  

If you are reading this hoping for a clever solution, it really wasn't all that clever, I must have just had the wrong information in conf file.  

Check your conf files, folks.  if you can connect to unsecured, it is likely just a mistyped setting.

----------

## DONAHUE

Congratulations. I would add, if using wicd do not write a wpa_supplicant.conf file,  nor a /etc/conf.d/net. Configure and connect in the wicd GUI.

----------

